# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  IC-2GXET-T

## vvv

IC-2GXET-T รับส่งปกติ อุปกรณ์ครบตามรูป แบตสแตนบายได้เป็นอาทิตย์แท่นชาจเต็มตัด ราคานี้รวมEMS ครับ

----------

